# paging bikes direct. fantomc cross pro???



## Bruce372 (Mar 8, 2009)

the 2010 fantom cross pro has been sold out and now off the website.

any ideas when you will get more???


----------



## texasdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

I emailed them the same question was was told probably in June


----------

